# Working GSD pup for LE use?



## Jeremy Bond (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a buddy that is looking for a working blood line GS pup(6-10months) old to train. He has a deputy that has to retire his dog, because of an unexpected health problem. The dog was the only tracking dog in his county. Anyone know of any good pups for sale?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Most Law enforcement vendors I know don't really deal in puppies.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Why would he go for a pup? Or does he want to wait another year or more to be able to work the dog in the street?

Pups are nice, but they take time, and if they don't pan out you have to start over again.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Why would he go for a pup? Or does he want to wait another year or more to be able to work the dog in the street?
> 
> Pups are nice, but they take time, and if they don't pan out you have to start over again.


Then you still have the crap shoot of HD with a pup.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Something closer to a year you could have prelims done of the hips, elbows and spine...also an expensive range though 12 to 18 months if he's looking for a GSD. That's the age range most people want a working/sport dog because you can do prelims and start seriously training.


----------



## Jeremy Bond (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried to explain all of that to him. He is actually a trainer that deals strictly with mals, but the deputy that he knows wants a GS. My buddy is going to train them together. I tried to explain to him he could go to a vendor and get an older dog that already had been tested, but he says the guy wants a pup. I don't know. Not my time, not my money, not my problem. Just told'em I would shop around and see what I could find.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Where's the guy located at?


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Puppies are what I prefer to deal with and Malinois in particular. I can work a pup to 10 months old and have a really firm idea of what I will have at an older age. However, everything I see and do up to that point, has every chance of going right out of the window with someone else. Very rarely do allow a dog that young to leave my kennel. I will happily place one if the support is there for the dog. Many Police Officer I find are excellent at training adult Police Dogs. Yet, when it comes to forming a dog from a puppy. I see loads of problems. It is very hard to work the hours they do and become the quality training decoy it takes to form a puppy. Catching dogs with a sleeve is one thing, forming a puppy is completely another.

That being said, I dont think there is any other way for a young cop to learn dog training, then by raising and properly forming a puppy. You will value your dog so much more and truly have pride in your profession.

We always have young started dogs in our system, if this person wants to talk further.

Be at peace,
Bryan Colletti
www.k9cs.org


----------

